# Free Audio Bible



## christianyouth (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey All,

Does anyone know where I can download the Bible in mp3 format? I just got an iPod and so far have downloaded a lot of sermons and lectures, but it would be really great to get the Bible being read on there. So far the only ones that I've found aren't able to be downloaded but I have to listen to them on the site.

In Christ,
Andrew


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 28, 2008)

i believe the correct word is upload onto the Ipod  jk Not a big issue. I know you can download the KJV free online many places. However you have to download on most sites each file by chapter. The easy thing to do however, is to download the entire ESV (my prefered chapter) by paying the reasonable price via itunes download so its automatically organized. 

ALso I assume you got the IPOD classic (with video function) because it seems you have lots of space. Remember you can download free video sermons/lectures and free audio sermons done by John Piper at Desiring God :: God-centered resources from the ministry of John Piper The advantage with the IPOD is that you can make a playlist for each different flavor of Reformed preachers, theologians, ect...


----------



## christianyouth (Jul 28, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> i believe the correct word is upload onto the Ipod  jk Not a big issue. I know you can download the KJV free online many places. However you have to download on most sites each file by chapter. The easy thing to do however, is to download the entire ESV (my prefered chapter) by paying the reasonable price via itunes download so its automatically organized.
> 
> ALso I assume you got the IPOD classic (with video function) because it seems you have lots of space. Remember you can download free video sermons/lectures and free audio sermons done by John Piper at Desiring God :: God-centered resources from the ministry of John Piper The advantage with the IPOD is that you can make a playlist for each different flavor of Reformed preachers, theologians, ect...



Ah thanks! I'm going to go download some Piper sermons and UPLOADlol them to my ipod. I've been wondering how I'm going to make use of the video feature, so I'm glad you told me that Piper has video sermons up for download. I think I'm just going to download the KJV audio Bible for now, and when I get more money saved up I'll check into getting the ESV from iTunes. 

I'm really hoping that this will help me memorize scripture, though I'm not sure if it will. What do you all think? Do you think listening to the same book all the way through for about two weeks at a time would help me in memorizing that book?


----------



## Nebrexan (Jul 28, 2008)

> Does anyone know where I can download the Bible in mp3 format?



One I know about is Audio Treasure.


----------

